# Anyone else here ride both MT bikes and motorcycles



## CornbredNE (Apr 18, 2011)

I think it is ironic some of the comments I get some days when I goto a bicycle shop with a Harley shirt on, or talk to other motorcycle riders about riding a bicycle, but why is it so odd that someone would have a love for both types of riding? Or am I just odd?


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

2 wheels is 2 wheels. I ride a Road King, a Suzuki DR350, a rigid singlespeed, a FS 69er, and a road bike. Nothing odd about it (at least in my book!!)


----------



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm a hardcore motorcyclist (as well as MTBer)....

...but I can't stand Harleys!  I think they're beautiful to look at...but sheer hell to ride-at least the kind of riding I love to do...which is carving super-twisty mountain roads at relatively high speeds.

I ride a Suzuki V-Strom 650 now, and love it-it's the ultimate all-purpose bike since it's at home on dirt/gravel roads as well as pavement.

I think if all you're gonna do is cruise on the interstate or just ride down the street to the local bar, a Harley is fine...but for _performance_ riding...meh.

Scott


----------



## CornbredNE (Apr 18, 2011)

SWriverstone said:


> I'm a hardcore motorcyclist (as well as MTBer)....
> 
> ...but I can't stand Harleys!  I think they're beautiful to look at...but sheer hell to ride-at least the kind of riding I love to do...which is carving super-twisty mountain roads at relatively high speeds.
> 
> ...


I had a KLR 650 a few years back and loved it when I lived out in WV. I'd commute on it one day, and ride it in the National Forest the next. More recently I've been looking at the Kawi Versys (and maybe even the Vstrom) But that will be in about a year when my Harley is paid off.


----------



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh man, I **worship** the KLR! I bought a 2006 new for $6K, put about $2K worth of mods into it, put 15K miles on it over a couple years (including a 5,000-mile, 3-week solo ride up to Newfoundland and back)...then sold it for $3K.

Did I get $5K of enjoyment out of it? You bet. Do I regret selling it? Yep. 

The thing is, I bought the V-Strom a year after buying the KLR...and I found myself riding the V-Strom more and more, and the KLR less and less. 

Ironically, it was mountain biking that contributed to me selling the KLR. I originally bought the KLR thinking I'd do a lot of off-roading with it. And I did do some...but then I got into mountain biking, which of course completely satisfied my offroad craving.

So the KLR just sat around...and I started thinking it was dumb to have two 650's...so decided to sell it.

But I think KLRs are awesome bikes. The new models seem pretty solid too (mine was the previous generation).

Scott

PS - I've heard great things about the Versys, and the V-Strom 650 inspires fanatical devotion in those who have one...so you can't go wrong with either one (or a KLR!)


----------



## CornbredNE (Apr 18, 2011)

SWriverstone said:


> Oh man, I **worship** the KLR! I bought a 2006 new for $6K, put about $2K worth of mods into it, put 15K miles on it over a couple years (including a 5,000-mile, 3-week solo ride up to Newfoundland and back)...then sold it for $3K.
> 
> Did I get $5K of enjoyment out of it? You bet. Do I regret selling it? Yep.
> 
> ...


My KLR was also an 06, I had it for about 2 years and it sat too much because I rode the Harley. One of my bad habits though is that I have like going fast, and one of the things I love about the mountain bike is it allows me to get my fix, and my exercise at the same time without having to worry about getting a ticket. I have found recently that I'm getting into riding the mt bike more and the Harley less even though I love the Harley...


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

SWriverstone said:


> I'm a hardcore motorcyclist (as well as MTBer)....
> 
> ...but I can't stand Harleys!  I think they're beautiful to look at...but sheer hell to ride-at least the kind of riding I love to do...which is carving super-twisty mountain roads at relatively high speeds.
> 
> ...


FYI, Hardcore and V-Strom don't belong in the same ballpark. 
You want to talk ultimate all purpose bike, go get yourself on a KTM 950 Adventure. I had an '04 for 6 years and that thing was at home in the mountain twisties, cruising at 80, or chasing (or being chased by) 400's through the woods.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

I ride a CBR929rr & love all things 2 wheels.


----------



## motorider (Jul 9, 2008)

I have worked in the motorcycle industry for years, love 2 wheels. List of prior bikes.

2000 Triumph TT600
2001 Yamaha R1
2004 KLX110
2000 Superhawk
2002 CR250R
2004 CRF250X Street Legal
2002 XR650R Supermoto
2004 R6
2003 SV650
2006 ZX636R

I think thats it.


----------



## chiefmanywrenches (Apr 20, 2011)

Motorcycles? You bet!! been riding since i was about 10. thats 40 years wow time flies. I just sold my KLR650 and my ST1100 and bought a Suzuki DL650 V-Strom. Cheers!


----------



## KC5 (Dec 26, 2008)

SWriverstone said:


> ... the kind of riding I love to do...which is carving super-twisty mountain roads at relatively high speeds


+1 
Looking forward to my annual trip to the Blue Ridge Parkway in VA and also tearing up some of those great twisty WV roads.

A lot of guys I know who ride motorcycles also ride road and/or Mtb.


----------



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

SeaBass_ said:


> FYI, Hardcore and V-Strom don't belong in the same ballpark.
> You want to talk ultimate all purpose bike, go get yourself on a KTM 950 Adventure. I had an '04 for 6 years and that thing was at home in the mountain twisties, cruising at 80, or chasing (or being chased by) 400's through the woods.


I do admire the KTM950...but trust me-there's nothing the KTM can do on pavement that the Wee-Strom can't (after all, the Wee Strom has the legendary SV650 engine-one of the greatest V-twins ever made in history!)

Offroad, heck yes-the KTM rules. But then again, I also learned on my KLR that riding rocky singletrack on a 400lb bike is a DRAG. The Wee-Strom handles dirt/gravel roads just fine, and for anything smaller/tighter/rougher, I'll take my mountain bike. 

And I'll take the maintenance and reliability of the Wee-Strom any day over a KTM. All I do is change the oil (which takes 5 minutes) and put gas in it, and the Wee is flawless for 10 years or 100K miles-whichever comes first! 

Scott


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

What are good motorcycles for tall guys? I'd love to pic one up when I can afford one.


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

I've owned more motorcycles then I can remember, over 30, from my Motocross, Hare Scrambles, Scrambles, TT, Ice Racing, on Honda, Yam, Suzuki, KTM, Maico's, days to my BMW, Cafe Racer 350cc RD Yamaha (way before Sport bikes were thought of) many Harleys, including vintage, My prize Motorcycle was the slowest one, a 750cc 1942 H-D WLA that I did Veteran events with, tomorrow I'll be riding my Harley Ultra with a trailer for my Mountian bike to enter a Time Trail in Pontiac, Mi.. Pics below....I've Trophied on most of my bikes in different events, Moto, Hare Scrambles, TT flat track, 8th in State Poker Runs, 2nd in my first and only Mountain bike race.. I just don't want to finish last tomorrow..LOL!!! I also own a Harley Bicycle below


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

The 1942 Harley is bada$$.


----------



## copsey (Jul 11, 2010)

motorider said:


> I have worked in the motorcycle industry for years, love 2 wheels. List of prior bikes.
> 
> 2000 Triumph TT600
> 2001 Yamaha R1
> ...


What do you do in the industry moto? We have a dealership (Yam, Kaw, and KTM). I love mtb and off road riding. I race Enduros on a KTM530 EXC, don't really get to ride as much as I want, on either bike.


----------



## CornbredNE (Apr 18, 2011)

manabiker said:


> I've owned more motorcycles then I can remember, over 30, from my Motocross, Hare Scrambles, Scrambles, TT, Ice Racing, on Honda, Yam, Suzuki, KTM, Maico's, days to my BMW, Cafe Racer 350cc RD Yamaha (way before Sport bikes were thought of) many Harleys, including vintage, My prize Motorcycle was the slowest one, a 750cc 1942 H-D WLA that I did Veteran events with, tomorrow I'll be riding my Harley Ultra with a trailer for my Mountian bike to enter a Time Trail in Pontiac, Mi.. Pics below....I've Trophied on most of my bikes in different events, Moto, Hare Scrambles, TT flat track, 8th in State Poker Runs, 2nd in my first and only Mountain bike race.. I just don't want to finish last tomorrow..LOL!!! I also own a Harley Bicycle below


I love the little trailer for hauling the Mt. Bike. I've thought of doing that myself, only building the trailer deliberately light to minimize weight...


----------



## jimbonerz28 (Nov 12, 2010)

rode motorcycles for years
I actually sold my last bike, a ducati monster, to buy a new mtb bike

here are pics of the last few bikes I had, I still have 2 project bikes (suzuki savage based chopper and 73 honda cb125s based cafe racer)

97 ducati monster m900









06 suzuki s40 bobber









02 honda cbr 954 rr









04 kawaski KLR 650









87 honda vfr 700









06 crf250r









03 polaris predator 500


----------



## Surestick Malone (Jan 24, 2004)

jimbonerz28 said:


> 06 suzuki s40 bobber


What's the reason for the exhaust splitting into two pipes like that?


----------



## jimbonerz28 (Nov 12, 2010)

just aesthetics, I liked the way it flowed with the bike. 
i thought it completed the exhaust instead of just a straight cut off pipe. its acually a turndown tip from a goldwing trike
heres some more pics of the bike
I cut off the rear spring mounts moved them back 2" to lower the rear, built rear fender mount and added a sportbike front fender, built taillight plate mount used a trailer light, chopped the rear frame built seat mount and used a seat i picked up at swap meet along with the scoop, mounted it and made it functional ram air, removed front fender, relocated the headlight to top triple, then striped the tank and fender, changed the bars risers and that about it

























here is what it looked like before


----------



## jimbonerz28 (Nov 12, 2010)

this is kinda my thing, get a bike then kinda restyle it to what i like ride it for a while then sell it when I get bored

the klr was a really bad faded red when i got it, I built the windsdreen extention, crashbars, and skid plate, shorten the front fender and put on a ducati hypermotard exhaust can and driving lights, I also built a luggage rack with old samsonite bags


----------



## jimbonerz28 (Nov 12, 2010)

before and after of the ducati


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

The KTM 950 when I raced it in the dualsport class at Claverack









CBR954RR and Norman


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

Me = 1996 Kawa Gpz 1100, hence my name.










Set up for sport touring with Givi bags:


----------



## tallpaul47 (Feb 6, 2011)

Race bike ZX6R


----------



## tallpaul47 (Feb 6, 2011)

Lets try this again  

ZX6R


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

started motorcycles when i was 5 on GT80... have always rode bicycles (when i had/have one)
i cover all the bases ..........
97 CF250F frame with CR500 engine...... street legal but mostly so i get out in the dirt a little ...








00 ZRX1100 w/ lots of goodies for the boring rides where i live now....








my 07 IBIS MOJO CARBON - my dirt bike w/ pedals thats sadly my commuter... but nothing to ride where i live ... this bike is kinda like my zrx though cause it does everything so well.. new wheelset (PRO-LITE ALLIEN) down to 26lb....


----------



## FisherCaliber (Apr 1, 2010)

Started riding on Christmas Day 1971. "Santa" brought me a Honda Mini Trail. I was 12. Fast forward 39 years and I'm still riding. I raced Moto cross in the 70's, Hare Scrambles in the 80's and started riding Observed Trials in 1986 and still compete. My first "car" was an XL 250 Honda street/trail bike. In 39 years of riding I've owned 32 bikes by 11 different marques.

Started mtn biking in 1988. It was a natural extension of riding in the dirt. It's pretty sad that I have far more places to legally ride my mtn bike than my trials motorcycle.


----------



## MarlinAbuser (Jan 28, 2006)

GTscoob said:


> What are good motorcycles for tall guys? I'd love to pic one up when I can afford one.


Dual Sports!!! Supermotos and Adventure Touring bikes make great tall guy bikes too.

I've had many different bikes but my 2 favorites of all time are the F800GS and the R1200GS. I rented the 800 a couple years ago in Colorado and just traded a Rockster for the 12GS AND LOVE the bike. I ride a KX250 too for real dirt biking. I'd ride dirt bikes everyday if I could.


----------



## mcscott (May 11, 2011)

Bikes are fun, with or without motors. Been riding pedal bikes since I was 3, dirt bikes since 30.


----------



## FirstHorseman (Apr 14, 2011)

*Love two wheel fun... motorized or no...*

I have a 92 KLR 650 that I've put a small amount of work into. Bored it out to a 685cc monster and put a few upgrades (brakes and lines, fuel tank, instrument cluster, etc.). Love the bike, I commute on it every day.

When I'm not riding my KLR, my riding my 2010 GT Avalanche. Alas... broke my chain yesterday powering up a hill, but I'll be back in business before the weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## roadracerX (Apr 21, 2011)

I began riding in 01'. Raced in CCS and WERA from 03-07. Did pretty good winning two national championships at the expert club level. I have unfortunately realized that not much of what I learned carries over to mountain biking 

I have worked at shops that sell Ducati, Yamaha, Honda, Suzuki, KTM, and Aprilia and had the chance to almost ride every model available at the time. 

Bikes I Owned:
01 Kawi ZX6R
04 Honda CBR1000RR (a pig but still my favorite bike I have ever raced)

Sponsored owned race bikes:
06 Yamaha R1
07 Yamaha R1


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

SeaBass_ said:


> 2 wheels is 2 wheels. I ride a Road King, a Suzuki DR350, a rigid singlespeed, a FS 69er, and a road bike. Nothing odd about it (at least in my book!!)


 Hey I love RUSH big time,my first concert was Rush,Head East and Pat Travers on their Farewll to King's tour. I can listen to All the World's a Stage and never tire of it the energy is beyond anything 3 men have ever done and probably ever will, it is a real masterpiece and should go down in history as such!

I love motorcycles and have one for every occasion but the bicycle is more refreshing in many way's, I just could not appreciate the Bicycle as well as a young man but age has refined me a little and gas at 5$ a gallon


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I am actually looking into getting my first bike...looking at something like an old 70's sportster ironhead bobber or a yamaha bobber of some sort.


----------



## magoo117 (Aug 31, 2010)

I grew up racing motorcycles and have rode MTB since the beginning, BMX bikes before MTB. Now I build custom Harley's, this is the last bike I built


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

^^^That's very much what I am looking for^^^


----------



## magoo117 (Aug 31, 2010)

Nubster said:


> ^^^That's very much what I am looking for^^^


I can build ya one easy enuff


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

I have a


----------



## mr7q (Mar 23, 2010)

GTscoob said:


> What are good motorcycles for tall guys? I'd love to pic one up when I can afford one.


As a 6'7" motorcyclist, I'd be more than happy to give you my experiences if you want. A used BMW R1100GS or R1150GS would be up your alley if you're primarily focused on roads. Probably can get them somewhat cheap these days. Really good user community about servicing them yourself too, but BMW parts are never cheap. KLR650, DR650, XR650L and DRZ400 are good bikes if you're looking for something more offroad oriented (they're pretty much in order of most road biased towards least).

I've got in the current stable, in addition to my three bicycles, a BMW G650XChallenge, FJR1300, and a Honda CB700 with a Velorex 562 sidecar hooked onto it.


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

Yep I ride both. MTB since I can remember but only MTB nowdays when its to dusty to ride my dirt bikes.

I'm 6'6" 225.

I have a 2008 KTM 250XC race bike for offroad racing.
a 2007 KTM 950 Super Enduro for dualsport. ( I only ride pavement if I have to ). The 950 was built for me! its HUGE!.
I also have a 05 YZ 125 thats a blast but I need to springs I bottom it out sitting on it right now lol.

950 "Stupid" Enduro








ooops









250 XC


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

magoo117 said:


> I can build ya one easy enuff


Just curious...what would something like that run? Around here I am seeing old Sporters from the 70's bobbed for $3000-4500. I was thinking something like that or maybe doing a metric build.


----------



## magoo117 (Aug 31, 2010)

Nubster said:


> Just curious...what would something like that run? Around here I am seeing old Sporters from the 70's bobbed for $3000-4500. I was thinking something like that or maybe doing a metric build.


that one would prob be about 15k to build again, lots of expensive parts, Baker Trans, TechCycle belt drive and trick shovelhead motor, sporty's would be much cheaper because they are cheaper to buy initially


----------



## nelsonccc (Jan 1, 2011)

I've got a DR650 and a YZ250. Been riding dirt bikes since I was a kid. Just recently got into mtn biking as a way to build up endurance for dirt biking. Now I have a Specialized Hardrock Disk 29er. I ride the DR almost daily to and from work and the YZ almost every weekend. I'll be in utah this wknd riding the Piaute!

I'd attach a pic but it only give me a url link to attach. Guess I can't attache from the computer?


----------



## iamkaioken (Feb 6, 2008)

Hells yeah! Anything with two wheels is ace in my book.

'10 Yeti 575
'05 Fuji Newest 3.0
'82 FT500 Ascot
'05 CBR600RR

Love all my toys!


----------



## NinjaBkr (Apr 26, 2011)

Road King 2003


----------



## Snowman269 (Aug 25, 2010)

My cruise around bike is a Vmax, wife loves riding on it. She loves riding wheelies.

Basically dirtbikeless, I intend to pick up a YZ450 in the spring.


----------



## laxpatrick (Jul 9, 2011)

2003 Road King here


----------



## LukeDuke25 (Feb 29, 2012)

Yep, I ride MTB and also have a Dirt Bike. We also have a Dirt Bike Parts business on top of that! I guess you could say that I love to ride!!


----------



## Silverwulf (Feb 24, 2012)

Both for me too.
2000 Triumph daytona (black widow underseat, ohlins rear, 2k7 gsxr1k front end swap)
2010 specialized rpibaix expert sl, mavic cosmic carbone slr's
2011 specialized camber elite.


----------



## Doublet74 (Feb 28, 2012)

Well I figure this is as good a place as any for my first post.
2007 SV650N
2009 KTM SUPERDUKE
???? SPECIALIZED HARDROCK SPORT


----------



## TRaGiK (Feb 23, 2012)

Sold my last bike ~4 months ago, but been on them for ~12 years.

Here's what I've owned in the past:

-1983 Honda Magna 750
-1999 Nighthawk 250
-2003 SV650n
-2007 SV1000S (owned 2 of them at seperate times)
-Yamaha FZ-1
-2003 Honda F4i


----------



## brohar03 (Mar 2, 2012)

I knit, road cycle, downhill ride, cross country ride, and sometimes cry during movies. I also have an ak-47, a honda cr250 dirt bike, and a honda vfr800 street bike. I rip it up with all of the above. Shall we discuss chainsaws? I'm a bit of a hobbyist logger as well.


----------



## Cincinnati Kid (Jan 24, 2008)

I combined my loves...



















I ride all year in Cincy. I also ride dirt on my KTM.

I dont use the rack to get to the trail head. I do use it for longer trips though...


----------



## CDALE SS (Sep 20, 2005)

2011 Niner EMD and a 2007 Scorpa Trials motorcycle here.


----------



## While At Rome (Apr 25, 2011)

I got a 2007 zx6r right now


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

SWriverstone said:


> I'm a hardcore motorcyclist (as well as MTBer)....
> 
> ...but I can't stand Harleys!  I think they're beautiful to look at...but sheer hell to ride-at least the kind of riding I love to do...which is carving super-twisty mountain roads at relatively high speeds.
> 
> ...


+1 on the Harley thing. I just don't get it. Still treat all riders with respect, but they are loud, generally slow, and crazy expensive. Been riding bikes all my life, and have had a myriad of Sport bikes as well as Motocross. I currectly have an FJR1300A, and it is probably my all time favorite. More Sport than Tour, I can flog the big girl in the canyons, cruise at stupid high speeds all day (65 max , and relative to my crotch-rocket bikes of the past, fairly comfortably!

BTW, Motorcycling has helped my MTB ability in a big way. picking lines, reading terrain, balance, you name it.


----------



## TRaGiK (Feb 23, 2012)

Cincinnati Kid said:


> I combined my loves...


I saw a similar setup at the local bikers (as in, motorcyclists) breakfast joint. Guy had a 1200GS with his bicycle on the back.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## pseudoelf (Dec 2, 2009)

I have a '10 Felt Virtue and a '92 Suzuki DR-650s (my wife has a '01 KLR-650 and is not an off-roader).

They both have different uses and they are both fun. 

I get more hassle from the motorcyclers I know than the mountain bikers.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Lots of bikes and I have a 2008 Ducati Multistrada 1100s.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## unityispower (Mar 22, 2012)

I used to have a mongoose MTB and still have my 2006 ZZR 600. I'm currently selling my motorbike and looking at getting either a brammo electric or a BMW S100RR. I'm also looking at getting a MTB again.


----------



## RCook (Jul 29, 2006)

Current moto is a '07 Yamaha FJR1300, just got a pair of Sena bluetooth headsets for the wife and I. We're heading to Colorado this summer for a 7-10 day tour stopping at Devils Tower, Sturgis (before the rally -- done that on a Suzuki Bandit 1200S in '08), Mt. Rushmore then back down to Colorado to Estes Park/Boulder/Loveland before finishing up in Ft. Collins (Odell's here I come!).

I have a Sette 29er and a '91 Trek 7500 Multitrack setup for road riding



digthemlows said:


> Lots of bikes and I have a 2008 Ducati Multistrada 1100s.


The Multi has, hands down, the hardest seat ever. I couldn't stand riding it, the bike was great otherwise though.

From the Ducati factory in Bologna, Italy when I was on vacation there back in 2008 :thumbsup:


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

RCook said:


> Current moto is a '07 Yamaha FJR1300, just got a pair of Sena bluetooth headsets for the wife and I. We're heading to Colorado this summer for a 7-10 day tour stopping at Devils Tower, Sturgis (before the rally -- done that on a Suzuki Bandit 1200S in '08), Mt. Rushmore then back down to Colorado to Estes Park/Boulder/Loveland before finishing up in Ft. Collins (Odell's here I come!).
> 
> I have a Sette 29er and a '91 Trek 7500 Multitrack setup for road riding
> 
> ...


hmmm, I really like mine. I've done some 6 hour rides and never had issues.......then again it's not like I have tons to compare to.


----------



## 307local (Feb 9, 2009)

at 6'9", I sat on every dual sport bike I could find. Went with KLR 650. At 35" stand over height, it was the only bike I found that didn't make me feel like a moose on a bicycle. It just fit better than any ktm or bmw I sat on. It's super fun, even if it turns into a giant wind sail over 70 mph.  Haven't put a mtn bike rack on it yet, but I do have a ski rack for skiing the beartooth pass in the summer. 

My pedal power rig is a specialized stump jumper fsr comp 29er.


----------



## kwikshift (Apr 4, 2012)

I ride a 2002 Honda F4i. Anything with 2 wheels is good with me, doesn't matter where the power comes from.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

My rat bike...

'79 Yamaha XS650...I call her the Trailer Park Queen.










Sound clip...it needed tuning at the time so don't pay attention that...


----------



## bignick73 (May 25, 2012)

I was looking at getting another KLR when I decided to get a mtb instead to lose some weight. In the dual sport crowd a lot of people do both. It's also surprising how many are also into aviation in some way.

Since everyone else is sharing pics this was my last one.


----------



## black_taco (Apr 12, 2005)

Recently purchased XR650L here. I was hoping it would be as addicting as MTBing but not even close! I feel torn because it has even made me question if I should sell it already. I prefer focusing my efforts on only one hobby at a time to become the most proficient.


----------



## eric671 (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm 6'7" @ 240lbs

DRZ400S with stiff springs, 2" risers and tall seat.
KHS Flite 747
Giant XXL Escaper

Love them all.

Eric


----------



## barnyard (Jun 10, 2012)

I have a Buell Ulyesses for riding on the highways and byways. A husky TE 450 for doing enduros and trail work. I would really like to go back to a 2t for offroad, but the plate on the TE is sweet.


----------



## OhioPT (Jul 14, 2012)

I've had lots of motorcycle. My present garage consists of:

2009 Husaberg FE570 (street legal)
2006 KTM 640 Adventure
2004 KTM 250exc (barely street-legal 2 stroke)
2001 Suzuki DR-Z250 (wife's bike, but I ride it occasionally)

My current mtn bike is a KHS Comp Soft Tail. I have a new GT Avalanche X on the way. Running out of room in the garage, but I'd like to add a trials bike someday


----------



## Wingspan (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm a newbie when it comes to mountain bikes but have been riding motorcycles for the past ~12 years or so. I started out on sportbikes but for the past few years touring has been more my speed. I'm currently riding a Suzuki DL1000 V-Strom and a '75 Suzuki T500 cafe racer.

My other past bikes include:

2000 Aprilia RSV Mille R
1994 Honda VFR750
1998 Suzuki TL1000R
1971 Moto Guzzi Ambassador 750
1993 Suzuki Katana 600


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

My brother's setup. I am getting the 2X2 rack for my FJR1300A also so we can take long Motorcycle rides together and attach my FSR too. Best of both worlds! Now he has a new MTB, but he still uses this older 1999 FSR too.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

RCook said:


> Current moto is a '07 Yamaha FJR1300, just got a pair of Sena bluetooth headsets for the wife and I. We're heading to Colorado this summer for a 7-10 day tour stopping at Devils Tower, Sturgis (before the rally -- done that on a Suzuki Bandit 1200S in '08), Mt. Rushmore then back down to Colorado to Estes Park/Boulder/Loveland before finishing up in Ft. Collins (Odell's here I come!).
> 
> I freaking love my 06 Gen-2 FJR!


----------



## nelsonccc (Jan 1, 2011)

I've got a DR650 a YZ250 and Specialized Hardrock 29'er. I originally got into mtn biking to help me last longer while riding the YZ in the whoops. Now I find myself choosing the mtn bike 9 out of ten times when leaving saturday morning.


----------



## ALBM (Jan 16, 2012)

Grew up Dirttrack racing in Illinois starting at age 10. Did my first road race at age 18, and have been riding on and off for 36 years now. I've been riding road and mountain pedal bikes for 4 years now and love it!


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Just sold my motorcycle to fund a road bike. Plan on building a HD bobber this winter so I'll be back on motorized two wheels next year.


----------



## IamOvo (Jul 2, 2012)

Well new to the site - and my Civilian Young Turk is on its way to me, but until then I ride a 09 Concours C14 and 09 Husaberg FE450. Love running the dual sport series around the east coast. Hoping the Young Turk will get me in better shape so I can start running some enduros next year.


----------



## Qubo_2408 (Dec 31, 2011)

I've been riding motorcross and trails for 16yrs now. Just got into mountain biking this year with a couple friends who have been riding for years because I had to get rid of the dirt bike and cant afford one until next year but couldn't stay off 2 wheels. Whats is I don't have the lungs or legs to keep up with my experianced friends on the way up but when we turn around and head downhill I have to hold back if I'm behind them or pass them do to my experiance on the dirtbike really applying on the downhill. Just a funny observation I thought.


----------



## FullyTorque (Jun 13, 2012)

*2 pedal bikes, 3 motorbikes*

I like trail riding more than road bicycling because it I like taking corners. Road biking reminds me of cruising the interstate while trail riding reminds me of ripping trough a mountain road.


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

I was on a motorcycle briefly, crashed 2 within a year and decided I sort of like not dying young.


----------



## flippedr6 (Aug 15, 2011)

well I love both but my mtb is not as good as my motorcycle but I'm working on changing that

2010 Spec RockHopper

2008 Kawasaki Concours 14

1972 Honda CB 500 four


----------



## IamOvo (Jul 2, 2012)

flippedr6 said:


> well I love both but my mtb is not as good as my motorcycle but I'm working on changing that
> 
> 2010 Spec RockHopper
> 
> ...


Whats the suzuki in the picture?

How are you liking your connie? I love mine for commuting but I find I'm still cramped when touring.


----------



## flippedr6 (Aug 15, 2011)

The Suzuki is a 96 rm125 2 stroke, the other bike between the Concours and the CB 500 is my old roommates Honda Shadow 600 that I did some work to for him. Also I love the 14 but am backwards from you with it. It is to big for bouncing around and short rides but touring it has been a blast. I also have a fun little K0 Honda CT 70 trail bike but it is not in the pic.


----------



## El Train (Apr 21, 2007)

KLR 650. love exploring the Montana dirt roads. endless! but hardly ride it lately from doing so much pedaling! could be worse....


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

SeaBass_ said:


> The KTM 950 when I raced it in the dualsport class at Claverack


 Any chance you know Buzzy Sharra? NESC Number 45


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice fab on the Motos,

I hope you don't have to purchase a new "sticky" for that "Trans Am" hood...

..last time I looked they were outta sight $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

2007 Suzuki SV650S
2008 Yamaha R6


----------



## mochunk (Aug 20, 2012)

I've had several bikes over the years. Learned on my bros Rebel 250 and then his fzr600. Bought my own 94 ZX6e that became my workhorse for 13 years. Even run the website zx6e.net. I started out drag racing with it, then did a ton of cross country touring and eventually got into trackdays for a few years, all on the same bike in different setups. Also have a 750 Virago in pieces in the garage. I sold the 600 and grabbed an ex250 cheap just to keep riding. I plan on selling both to fund a fatbike. I had several othet bikes in between as well but those are the ones worth mentioning.

Interesting thing is, many guys I used to ride with also MTB. Even though we rarely hang out we all got into it on our own. Getting old and trying to get into shape seemed to be the motivation and turns out we all love it and took to it.

Like many have said, two wheels is two wheels.


----------



## pdiddy (Sep 20, 2008)

I am an avid dirt biker, I ride a KTM 250 XC-W, which is an absolutely brilliant trail bike. I started mountain biking first, then switched to dirt biking and love it.

I am looking to get back into mountain biking now, tho, since I have lots of friends that mountain bike. But dirt biking will always be #1 on my recreational list.


----------



## winginit (Apr 23, 2012)

yup!


----------



## Aaen (Sep 22, 2012)

I ride a ducati monster and love every minute of it. 



Steve

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

I work in the motorcycle industry, I just sold my Kawasaki ZX6
On a borrowed bike a few years ago, coaching with Sportbike Track Time at BeaveRun:








Working at the NJMP AMA Pro Round on 2011-12 Supersport Champ, James Rispoli's team last year:








Clyde on a 250! Coaching novices with Team Pro-Motion, last year:








ar Jennings GP:


----------



## mattedhead (Jan 24, 2012)

My wife and I have a garage ful of two wheeled implements...not too many pics on the work computer, but this is my Baby! YZ250 Woods Weapon


























Other Bikes in the stable:
Honda CR125R
Kawasaki KX100 (Wife's)
Way too many bicycles

Recently Departed:
Kawasaki Ninja250 (Wife's)
Suzuki GSX600


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

Some people ride bike and motorcycle at the same time


----------



## ACree (Sep 8, 2004)

I got into mtn bikes from mx, and have now been riding pedal bikes way longer than I did motorcycles. Still ride with some of the same guys though, and still have my front brake on the right. MX is still the sport I follow the most. My '08 KTM 300 mostly sits in the garage though while the pedal bikes get ridden.


----------



## pdiddy (Sep 20, 2008)

Now that I have 10+ posts, here is a photo of my KTM


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

A lot of pro roadracers are top tier cyclists, too. Ben & Eric Bostrom are both highly ranked Mountain Bike racers with their Team Sho-Air Specialized. Scott Russel, James Rispoli, Josh herrin, Josh Hayes & his wife Melissa Paris, Huntley Nash, Chistopher Filmore, Ben Spies, and more, regularly put mere mortals to shame on Strava.
In the past year, 3 female racers that I've worked with have left Motorcycle racing for cycling, one for mtb racing, one road racing, one goes both ways, on bcycles, that is. I've come to find that cycling is as big as, if not a bigger rush than riding a moto at 170 mph, and falling is not as expensive, nor does it usually hurt as much...


----------



## bt (Nov 24, 2007)

mattedhead said:


> My wife and I have a garage ful of two wheeled implements...not too many pics on the work computer, but this is my Baby! YZ250 Woods Weapon


how do you like the trials tire in the woods?


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

My only season racing, way back in 1990. The bike is an '86 RG 500. I think about racing probably once a week, and that was 22 years ago. Haven't touched motorcycles since; if I can't afford the race track, I really have no desire to ride.......










Drew


----------



## IamOvo (Jul 2, 2012)

Trials tires are awesome in the woods. Great grip on rocks and roots. Not so hot in the mud and you have to watch your braking, once you lock up the rear, its pretty much stops grabbing. I have a bunch of guys I ride with that all ride trials tires and they just love them.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

My last bike was a Suzuki DR650 DS, great fun bike to ride anywhere between rough singletrack to the interstate. As fun as dirt bikes are, I still think I get more out of mountain biking, particularly in exercise and close contact with nature. It doesn't keep me from looking around for another dirt bike sometime.


----------



## OldM2 (Dec 23, 2007)

Watching an Asian car guy friend who loves the Husky TE610 fail miserably to get his leg over mine was payback for all the Lotuses and other neat cars I can't even get into, let alone drive. The Husky is a big bike, but the ergos started off smaller than a typical dirt bike. I had to adjust bar, seat and peg to get it right. I also ride a YZ250 and SV650.


----------

